# Tocadiscos Winco a válvulas, Reparación y Restauración.



## Rorschach (Nov 10, 2017)

Compré hace unas semanas atrás un tocadiscos Winco, muy, muy barato, el aparato estaba completo, obviamente el plato no giraba, el cubre plato de goma estaba desecho, cuarteado, como derretido y pegado sobre el plato metálico, las púas de la cápsula de cristal no servían más (cono truncado), y el amplificador no funcionaba, aunque las válvulas sí encendían, lo compré en esas condiciones con la idea de repararlo y restaurarlo.-
Lo primero que hice fue darle por dentro y por fuera una buena limpieza, luego saque completo el amplificador del gabinete para repararlo, usa configuración de 3 válvulas, 35W4 - 50C5 - 12AV6, lo que indica que debe haber sido fabricado entre los años  1960 y 1967 aproximadamente, porque luego se pasó a la configuración con 2 válvulas (6X4- ECL82).-
A continuación hice el diagrama del circuito por observación directa de los componentes montados en el pequeño chasis, así como todas las mediciones de ellos.-
Conecté a la entrada  un reproductor de cd, el problema no era del amplificador, si del  parlante (elíptico 6” x 4”) que tenía la bobina móvil (3,2Ω) cortada, lo probé con otro, y salió funcionando, sin embargo los potenciómetros de volumen y tono provocaban ruidos al activarlos o en forma estática, sin señal acusaba fuerte zumbido de línea.-
Ver imágenes y video:




































​






*Esta publicación continuará en una " 2da Entrega " hasta luego ....*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Compré hace unas semanas atrás un tocadiscos Winco, muy, muy barato, el aparato estaba completo, obviamente el plato no giraba, el cubre plato de goma estaba desecho, cuarteado, como derretido y pegado sobre el plato metálico, las púas de la cápsula de cristal no servían más (cono truncado), y el amplificador no funcionaba, aunque las válvulas sí encendían, lo compré en esas condiciones con la idea de repararlo y restaurarlo.-
> Lo primero que hice fue darle por dentro y por fuera una buena limpieza, luego saque completo el amplificador del gabinete para repararlo, usa configuración de 3 válvulas, 35W4 - 50C5 - 12AV6, lo que indica que debe haber sido fabricado entre los años  1960 y 1967 aproximadamente, porque luego se pasó a la configuración con 2 válvulas (6X4- ECL82).-
> A continuación hice el diagrama del circuito por observación directa de los componentes montados en el pequeño chasis, así como todas las mediciones de ellos.-
> Conecté a la entrada  un reproductor de cd, el problema no era del amplificador, si del  parlante (elíptico 6” x 4”) que tenía la bobina móvil (3,2Ω) cortada, lo probé con otro, y salió funcionando, sin embargo los potenciómetros de volumen y tono provocaban ruidos al activarlos o en forma estática, sin señal acusaba fuerte zumbido de línea.-
> ...



?No si puede agregar un capacitor electrolictico de unos 22 o 47uF X 25 Voltios en paralelo con lo resistor de Catodo ( 150 Ohmios) de la 50C5? , con eso garantizamos una ganancia major aun en ese paso 
! Me guta la realimentación negativa hecha entre una toma del secundario del transformador de salida y lo punto "frio" del potenciometro de volume , seguramente eso garantiza una baja distorción agregada a una mejor respuesta en frequenzia mas estendida!.
Ya pude veer diseños donde lo resistor de Catodo de la valvula 50C5 (paso final) era conectado a masa o tierra por meo desa toma en lo secundario com misma función (realimentación negativa). 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 10, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?No si puede agregar un capacitor electrolictico de unos 22 o 47uF X 25 Voltios en paralelo con lo resistor de Catodo ( 150 Ohmios) de la 50C5? , con eso garantizamos una ganancia major aun en ese paso
> Att,
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel, como poder, si se puede, pero el tocadiscos Winco y específicamente ese modelo venía de fábrica con la 50C5 polarizada únicamente con el resistor de 0,15 KΩ (150 Ω) y nada más, lo único que hice fue ver los componentes montados, y hacer el diagrama respectivo  .

Esperen la 2da entrega.

Saludos desde argentina !!!
Rorschach


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2017)

Esos tocadiscos si bien no eran de gran calidad, si eran a _*prueba de bombas*_, no sería raro encontrar alguno funcionando luego de 45 años que seguramente tienen en su haber


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2017)

Tengo por ahí un vinilo Abbey Road MONOFÓNICO . . .  rayado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tengo por ahí un vinilo Abbey Road MONOFÓNICO . . .  rayado


!Si for Valvulado ese es casi imune a Raios! 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Compré hace unas semanas atrás un tocadiscos Winco, muy, muy barato, el aparato estaba completo, obviamente el plato no giraba, el cubre plato de goma estaba desecho, cuarteado, como derretido y pegado sobre el plato metálico, las púas de la cápsula de cristal no servían más (cono truncado), y el amplificador no funcionaba, aunque las válvulas sí encendían, *lo compré en esas condiciones con la idea de repararlo y restaurarlo*.-

















Que maestro!!!!! y que amor por las válvulas!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2017)

Semana pasada jo arregle un radio valvulado de fabricación nacional de la decada de 60' (Semp AC120) , veer en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...-7TXAhWJjpAKHeITDaYQ_AUICygC&biw=1680&bih=889 , lo problema eran los capacitores electroliticos secos , reenplaze todos y lo Radio funca de 10!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2017)

Puso  nuevos chinolis dentro de originales,  cómo Deus manda ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Puso  nuevos chinolis dentro de originales,  cómo Deus manda ?


 ,Pero devolvi los capacitores y la lampara incandescente que ilumina la pantalla  estropiados para lo dueño del Radio. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 20, 2017)

Continuando, se muestra el cambio del potenciómetro de volúmen de eje largo por uno nuevo de eje plástico y corto, luego de alargará con una sección del viejo, y el cambio también del potenciómetro de tono,  hasta aquí con estos cambios, se eliminaron los ruidos y chasquidos que producían, luego shunté el capacitor electrolítico de filtro con uno de prueba, y de esta manera el zumbido de linea quedó a un nivel muy bajo sin señal, e imperceptible con señal, desarmé el transformador de salida, quería ver como estaba hecho, un típico clase A simple, con un entrehierro de +- 0,1mm, espesor dado por una tira de papel que separa las E de las I, el recurso usado para armarlo es que la primera y última E están invertidas, y sobre ese espacio se colocan todas la I (ver imágenes), el secundario esta bobinado con alambre oleo-resinoso, de ahí su color violeta muy oscuro, y su primario bobinado con alambre auto-soldable color rojo, ( hoy no disponible en nuestro mercado), le hice una limpieza,lo volví a armar, luego lo seque al horno para eliminar humedad, le coloque tiras aislantes nuevas, y por último lo sumergí en barniz aislante.-
Con estos cambios hice las pruebas respectivas, funciona bien  , pero todavía falta para que quede en buenas condiciones.-





























*Ver imágenes y video*




​*Se mostrará en la  próxima "3ra entrega"*, el cambio del electrolítico doble de filtro, y de todos los capacitores de papel, por nuevos de poliester, si bien estos funcionan, están muy fuera de su valor original.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2017)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?so...10i30k1j0i13i30k1j33i22i29i30k1.0.0HckTwiBIno


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2017)

Yo hice uno a pedal, pero un tornero me construyó la adaptación al eje del conmutador. Ahí se vé a la izquierda...






PD: Con cuanto se alimentan los filamentos de esas válvulas???? Por que los tres están en serie a 100V


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 20, 2017)

PD: Con cuanto se alimentan los filamentos de esas válvulas???? Por que los tres están en serie a 100V :shock: :shock: :shock:[/QUOTE dijo:
			
		

> Estimado Dr. Zoidberg: La válvula rectificadora de media onda 35W4, su tensión de filamentos es de 35 Vca/cc, la válvula pentodo de potencia por haces 50C5, su tensión de filamentos es de 50 Vca/cc, y por último, la válvula triodo-doble diodo 12AV6, su tensión de filamentos es de 12 Vca/cc, la suma en serie de los 3 filamentos es de 97 V, asi que con 100V de alimentación esta dentro de los parámetros aceptables de +- 5% .-
> Hay que tener en cuenta que estas válvulas fueron diseñadas para funcionar en circuitos para ambas corrientes (universales), de bajo costo, sin transformador de poder, y cuya suma en serie de los filamentos de sus válvulas dieran entre 100 y 117 Vca, colocando también en serie algún resistor para ajustar la caída de tensión lo mejor posible a esos valores.-
> Winco Argentina S.A., en vez de usar un chasis caliente (vivo), optó por colocarle un transformador de poder 220Vca/100Vca, salvando el problema de seguridad, y eliminando mucho ruido y zumbido proveniente de trabajar con la linea de canalización directa.-
> 
> ...


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 11, 2017)

En esta 3era entrega se muestran los cambios del capacitor electrolítico doble averiado, por 2 nuevos individuales, y los capacitores de papel fuera de rango, por nuevos de poliéster, nótese en imágenes que estos viejos capacitores de papel tienen marcado en uno de sus dos terminales como el correspondiente a la armadura del  lado de afuera (outside), este terminal se debe conectar del lado de más baja impedancia, en caso que se use como acoplamiento entre etapas, el lado marcado debe conectarse a la placa de la etapa anterior, si se utiliza como bypass a tierra el lado marcado debe conectarse a tierra, etc., conectando de esta forma los capacitores se lograría menor susceptibilidad al ruido exterior,  zumbido, y/o a oscilaciones debido a retroalimentación no deseada de señales cercanas a los circuitos, sucede que hoy en día, los capacitores de poliéster o polipropileno no llevan marcado el terminal que indica el lado de afuera, así que no se sabe el lado que conectamos, hay algunos capacitores de calidad como los Orange Drop 716P que se bobinan en dos secciones lado a lado conectadas en serie y una capa final común a ambas, con lo cual se logran los efectos deseados sin la necesidad de estar marcado el lado de afuera.-
Véase a este fin, un muy buen articulo explicativo y como se puede detectar el lado de afuera con la ayuda de un osciloscopio : https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjC9sq1yYPYAhUHG5AKHWuLB2gQFghuMAk&url=http://www.aikenamps.com/index.php/where-to-connect-the-outside-foil-on-capacitors&usg=AOvVaw3vSqHQgG7Kpcph0kNkgcBK
Siguiendo con el tema, deje los resistores originales (estaban todos bien), monté nuevamente el transformador de salida de audio, hice las pruebas correspondientes , y todo funcionó correctamente  .-
Ver imágenes y video:











































*Próximamente la 4ta entrega* , donde mostraré la colocación del amplificador dentro del gabinete del tocadiscos, el cambio del parlante interior, miscelaneas, y su funcionamiento completo 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Dic 16, 2017)

Ese modelo de winco es de los primeros, el mecanismo es casi el mismo tal cual el original, que no era de winco si no de una empresa americana a la que winco le compro la licencia, Tengo una bandeja que creo que aún existe en la casa de mis padres que tiene exactamente el mismo mecanismo y ese motor con los extremos de aluminio, los winco más recientes no llevan esas piezas de aluminio en el motor
En la siguiente foto notaran lo que digo, tanto del motor como el mecanismo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 16, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Ese modelo de winco es de los primeros, el mecanismo es casi el mismo tal cual el original, que no era de winco si no de una empresa americana a la que winco le compro la licencia, Tengo una bandeja que creo que aún existe en la casa de mis padres que tiene exactamente el mismo mecanismo y ese motor con los extremos de aluminio, los winco más recientes no llevan esas piezas de aluminio en el motor
> En la siguiente foto notaran lo que digo, tanto del motor como el mecanismo
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/wfYA8EI



Si, el tocadiscos que presento es uno de los primeros, y denominado Winco Modelo 1250, copia del VM-1250, fabricado por VM corporation, de Benton Harbor, Michigan, U.S.A., popularmente conocidos sus productos como *" Voice of Music "*, Ver:Voice of Music - Wikipedia

Winco compró la licencia para fabricarlos aquí en Argentina : Ver : El Winco su historia , fabrica winco , Raul Vega , Dante Polano ,servicio tecnico winco

La imágen que presenta Pandacba, es de un modelo posterior, con motor liviano, y abierto, y el cambiador menos robusto.-

Ver imágenes de los modelos 1250, Argentino y Estadounidense :

*CAMBIADOR WINCO Modelo 1250*



*TOCADISCOS VM Model 1250*​


*TOCADISCOS WINCO Modelo 1250*​​

*"""   PROXIMAMENTE LA 4TA ENTREGA   """     *


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2017)

Venden la goma del plato original por MercadoLibre


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 17, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Venden la goma del plato original por MercadoLibre



Si, pero las que quedan son del Winco portatil de 17,5 cm de diámetro :

​

Para el modelo de Winco que tengo son las de diámetro 22,5 cm, así que no me quedó otra opción que hacerla yo mismo con goma negra de 4mm de espesor, que se puede ver en el mensaje anterior #17 :Tocadiscos Winco a válvulas, Reparación y Restauración.


Saludos cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2017)

Tenés ésta color crema compatible pero no original . . . ¿ No te animás a fresarle las ranuras ? 

Dremel con fresita sobre soporte 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-690655464-winco-cambiadiscos-goma-para-plato-de-5-mm-color-crema-_JM_


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 17, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés ésta color crema compatible pero no original . . . ¿ No te animás a fresarle las ranuras ?
> 
> Dremel con fresita sobre soporte
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-690655464-winco-cambiadiscos-goma-para-plato-de-5-mm-color-crema-_JM_



 Patán, Pierre Nodoyuna !!!!

Demasiada Precisión para que queden concéntricos, y aparte derechos !!!

Con un torno, si, pero demasiado trabajo , este que hice, tiene una felpilla en una de las caras, los discos apoyan bien y no patinan !!!! me encanta el negro con el cremita del Winco !!! 

Abrazo !
Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2017)

En serio , yo lo tornearía instalado sobre el mismo plato , el giro lo proveería el propio Winco , y utilizaría un Dremel *instalado sobre un buen soporte*  con una fresita super filosa


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 20, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En serio , yo lo tornearía instalado sobre el mismo plato , el giro lo proveería el propio Winco , y utilizaría un Dremel *instalado sobre un buen soporte*  con una fresita super filosa



Mirá como lo dejé :    



Es una mentirilla :    , , lo conseguí en un comercio de la zona sur !!!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2017)

¿ Sabés cómo se tornea o fresa la goma ? Se la enfria con hielo seco


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 7, 2018)

Como les había dicho en el final de la 3ra entrega, en esta 4ta y última, se muestran el desarmado y limpieza de la cápsula fonocaptora de cristal original, el cambio de púa, la prolongación del eje del potenciómetro de volúmen aprovechando una sección del eje del anterior, la colocación del transformador de poder y el amplificador dentro del gabinete, el cambio del parlante elíptico de 6" x 4" (cono roto y bobina cortada), por uno circular de 4" rango extendido, y la hechura de un bastidor nuevo que lo sujete, todo armado y listo para escuchar vinilos  !!!!








​
​







​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Suena horriblemente hermoso


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2018)

Las cápsulas de cristal tienen una respuesta muy pobre, pero es lo que había en la época, luego la venida de las cerámicas mejoro la cosa, pero claro lejos muy lejos de una cápsula magnética.......
Muy Buen trabajo y felicitaciónes, en cierta forma un minicurso de como restaurar algún equipo antiguo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 8, 2018)

Gustavo te quedo de lujo. Este post se gana su merecido "destacado".

Bravo!!!!!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Suena horriblemente hermoso



Si es cierto !!!! 

Con parlante exterior suena un poco mejor !!!!  






























Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 5, 2018)

Muy buen tutorial  

Ver el archivo adjunto 163587

hno:hno:hno:

La misma conexión para 220AC y altavoces. 
 

El primer equipo que intenté reparar en un taller, fué a consecuencia de ese "maravilloso" diseño.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 6, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Muy buen tutorial
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 163587
> 
> ...



 No, tiene una conexión para 220 CA, y otra conexión para salida parlante exterior, las cuales son originales  .


​

Muchas Gracias por tu comentario de muy buen tutorial !!! 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Feb 6, 2018)

Si, se utilizaba una ficha que ya no viene y que es como una doble banana, incluso se utilizaban banas individuales, tienen el mismo diátro que una ficha 220 de patas redondas hoy fuera de norma


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 6, 2018)

Hace "unos" años era muy normal tener por casa cables con un enchufe de clavijas en cada extremo.
Los que se utilizaban para conectar aparatos al transformador de 220V a 125V.




Y.... esos los enchufaban a la salida de los equipos de música y..... *Patapúm* transistores descabezados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2018)

Eso era un tomacorrientes marca "Atma" de aqui a la China !






Ponga la virola de goma en el cable de 220 Vac


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso era un tomacorrientes marca "Atma" de aqui a la China !
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 163638
> 
> Ponga la virola de goma en el cable de 220 Vac



No se si de aquí a la China, pero sí, es Atma, ...... y ? 

Esos modelos de tomas ATMA son únicamente hembra chasis, y en los modelos 1250 venían montados para conexión de parlante exterior, y son originales en los Winco, fabricados por Atma, así como las válvulas podían ser Fapesa, RCA, o General Electric, etc., o los potenciómetros Cambre, o Mallory, etc., etc.-  

*Ejemplo de otro 1250 con el mismo toma para parlante exterior, publicación actual en ML:*

*"Toma hembra chasis Atma para parlante exterior"*
​
*Publicación ML completa con imágenes:*_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-706224241-equipo-valvular-de-tocadiscos-winco-monoaural-funcionando-_JM_

*Mis imágenes :*
*"Toma hembra chasis ATMA para conexión parlante exterior, original Winco"*


*Como se aprecia, estos modelos solo se pueden montar en chasis, frentes o contrafrentes*​



*"Como virola de goma no tengo, .......  con el sujeta cable me basta "*​
​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Hace "unos" años era muy normal tener por casa cables con un enchufe de clavijas en cada extremo.
> Los que se utilizaban para conectar aparatos al transformador de 220V a 125V.
> https://cloud10.todocoleccion.onlin...tiguas/tc/2015/09/12/11/51184952_27562190.jpg
> Y.... esos los enchufaban a la salida de los equipos de música y..... *Patapúm* transistores descabezados


Este tipo de cosas aquí afortunadametne no hubo es demencial y criminal los transformdores 220 a 110 siempre trajeron una o dos hembras de salida y una ficha de entrada

De estas pero de un color marroncito todavía me deben quedar






y a esta la recuerdan alguno la utilizo, era para cable plano venína en distintos tamaños





De estas en negro también


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 7, 2018)

Y a mi que me toca conformarme con el tornamesa que tengo...


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 7, 2018)

Luego de la configuración 35W4-50C5-12AV6 del modelo 1250, Winco presentó para su nuevo modelo 2050, un 
nuevo amplificador con 2 válvulas, la 6X4, rectificadora de onda completa, y la ECL82, triodo, y Pentodo de potencia.-
A continuación se muestra el circuito original del Winco modelo 2050 monofónico, con listado de componentes completo:

​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2018)

*Mensaje Temporal:* "Como podrán apreciar la mayoría de las imágenes se han restaurado, tal como se irán restaurando las demás imágenes del Foro, las referencias cruzadas *NOP *porque *no *tengo acceso al link original para volver a armarlo" 

FogoPensamiento lateral: 
 *¡ Dejen vivir !* ​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Luego de la configuración 35W4-50C5-12AV6 del modelo 1250, Winco presentó para su nuevo modelo 2050, un
> nuevo amplificador con 2 válvulas, la 6X4, rectificadora de onda completa, y la ECL82, triodo, y Pentodo de potencia.-
> A continuación se muestra el circuito original del Winco modelo 2050 monofónico, con listado de componentes completo:
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , interesante como fue conectado lo potenciometro de Volume (parte "fria" del) , jajajajajajajaja.
Aun no tenia mirado algo asi .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Este tipo de cosas aquí afortunadametne no hubo es demencial y criminal los transformdores 220 a 110 siempre trajeron una o dos hembras de salida y una ficha de entrada
> 
> De estas pero de un color marroncito todavía me deben quedar
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , a titulo de curiosidad esa gomita aca por eses pagos (Brasil) es arquiconocida como :"Culo de Burro" , jajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2018)

Pasacable , no gutaría pedir culos de burro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pasacable , no gutaría pedir culos de burro


!Si  tienes toda razón pero es una questión de regionalismo , no pasa nada!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Kait3nX (Oct 24, 2019)

Perdon por la ignorancia pero soy nuevo en esto de los tocadiscos. Tengo uno que al parecer utiliza solo una valvula pero los cableados estan rotos. Alguna imagen de interna para saber como deberia restaurarlos? No tiene cableado el brazo tampoco y la alimentacion tampoco se encuentra y no tengo idea donde instalar un nuevo enchufe. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 24, 2019)

¿Has visto la cantidad de imágenes y gráficos que tiene esta publicación ?
No describes ni  marca, ni modelo, ni nada.
Una forma para poder ayudarte, sería que tu enviaras imágenes nítidas tanto externas como internas del tocadiscos que tienes.
Roschach


----------



## Kait3nX (Oct 24, 2019)

Gracias por la respuesta les envio unas fotos del equipo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 26, 2019)

Por las imágenes se ve que es uno de los últimos modelos de Winco hechos a válvula, ese modelo de una sola válvula, empleó a la ECL82, con filamentos para 6,3 v, o a la PCL82, que es igual a la anterior pero con filamentos para 16V.-
Este es el circuito :
​Saludos cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 26, 2019)

En los Winco, tanto la PCL82, como la ECL82 se usaban de la siguiente manera : la sección triodo como amplificador de tensión, y la sección pentodo como salida de audio, originalmente fueron desarrolladas para su uso en receptores de televisión, como osciladora y amplificadora de deflexión vertical.-

​
*Imágenes de PCL82 de mi colección*
**​
​
Rorschach


----------



## fede65 (Sep 15, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Como les había dicho en el final de la 3ra entrega, en esta 4ta y última, se muestran el desarmado y limpieza de la cápsula fonocaptora de cristal original, el cambio de púa, la prolongación del eje del potenciómetro de volúmen aprovechando una sección del eje del anterior, la colocación del transformador de poder y el amplificador dentro del gabinete, el cambio del parlante elíptico de 6" x 4" (cono roto y bobina cortada), por uno circular de 4" rango extendido, y la hechura de un bastidor nuevo que lo sujete, todo armado y listo para escuchar vinilos  !!!!
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach



Hola como estas y como estan todos? estuve mirando el posteo sobre la reparacion y estoy arreglando uno igual para la madre de un amigo. Le puse todos los capacitores nuevos que no son muchos, y lo mismo aquellas resistencias que estaban fuera de valor.
El ampli cuando lo prendo estando frio, esta unos pocos segundos sin sonido hasta que calienta, hasta ahi normal, luego aparece un zumbido en el audio bastante molesto, que dura 3 o 4 seg y desaparece (independientemente del nivel del volumen la intensidad del zumbido es la misma), y a partir de alli el ampli funciona limpio y muy bien. Puedo escuchar sin problemas, y apagarlo por cortos periodos de tiempo, pero cuando se vuelve a enfriar hace el zumbido descripto.

Se les ocurre que puede ser? todos los capacitores nuevos incluso de fuente los medi uno por uno. Sera la valvula de salida? Antes de meterle mano tambien lo hacia.
Una cosa que veo distinto al que reparaste, es que el trafo de salida no tiene derivacion central, directamente un extremo del bobinado esta a masa, y el otro extremo esta conectado al pote de volumen y al parlante...

Muy agradecido de alguna linea al respecto
saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 15, 2020)

Buenas Noches, es probable que sea cualquiera de las válvulas, tu dices que es igual al que restauré, si es así, me inclino más por la rectificadora 35W4, pero repito, pueden también ser alguna de las otras dos, la 12AV6, o la 50C5, hay que probarlas.
Esto es muy rudimentario, pero no deja ser efectivo, prueba dar golpecitos con un palito a cada válvula, (una sola y por vez), en el lapso de esos 3, 4 segundos que dura el zumbido, y fijate que sucede, si desaparece el zumbido antes, o no.-
Podrían ser otras cosas, pero vamos por partes, ¿no?.
Si observas bien el diagrama, el transformador de salida  no tiene derivación "central", lleva una derivación mucho menor, +- 10% del total de espiras de su secundario.-
Sería conveniente que envíes imágenes nítidas de la reparación, y ver si es el mismo modelo, también así, es más fácil encontrar una solución.
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## fede65 (Sep 16, 2020)

Gracias por la respuesta! Es exactamente el mismo modelo del tocadisco, y el mismo circuito amplificador, con las mismas 3 valvulas. Probe limpiar bien los zocalos y los pines de todas las valvulas, revise conexionado y esta todo bien.
Ayer a la noche probe lo que decias de golpear las valvulas con un palito y sí, cuando le doy toques especificamente a la de salida depende como lo haga, cambia el tono del zumbido o desaparece...
Estuve repitiendo la prueba varias veces dejando enfriar, encendiendo, dandole toques al momento de la falla, etc y es como que se arreglo porque hoy probe en distintos momentos del dia y ya no zumba mas...

De todas formas no me confio de esto y pedi una valvula nueva, que era lo que no queria hacer por una cuestion de dinero, pero si no la cambio va a volver a fallar...


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 16, 2020)

Me parece bien, que te haya servido lo que te dije, de todos modos, sería bueno para el post, que publiques imágenes de la reparación.


----------

